# CIRA Contact form prefill, is it possible?



## MapleDots__ (Jun 18, 2021)

Click Image


When pricing a domain one can link directly to the CIRA form if one does not want to disclose their email address.
https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder

This can also cut down on unwanted email spam so using the cira form is pretty nice.


However, It would be really nice to make a link to the cira form with the website domain preloaded.


For most forms you just look for the field name and do this:
cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder/?domain=cnb.ca


Cira uses drupal so this method does not work, anyone got any ideas with this?


----------



## FM__ (Jun 18, 2021)

Have you tried using a POST instead of a GET call?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 18, 2021)

I have tried every combination I can think of

Here is the source code


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="en" dir="ltr" prefix="content: [url]http://purl.org/rss/1.0/modules/content/[/url]  dc: [url]http://purl.org/dc/terms/[/url]  foaf: [url]http://xmlns.com/foaf/0.1/[/url]  og: [url]http://ogp.me/ns#[/url]  rdfs: [url]http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#[/url]  schema: [url]http://schema.org/[/url]  sioc: [url]http://rdfs.org/sioc/ns#[/url]  sioct: [url]http://rdfs.org/sioc/types#[/url]  skos: [url]http://www.w3.org/2004/02/skos/core#[/url]  xsd: [url]http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema#[/url] ">
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8" /><script type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript">(window.NREUM||(NREUM={})).loader_config={licenseKey:"77d6a1b1bc",applicationID:"459062040"};window.NREUM||(NREUM={}),__nr_require=function(t,e,n){function r(n){if(!e[n]){var i=e[n]={exports:{}};t[n][0].call(i.exports,function(e){var i=t[n][1][e];return r(i||e)},i,i.exports)}return e[n].exports}if("function"==typeof __nr_require)return __nr_require;for(var i=0;i<n.length;i++)r(n[i]);return r}({1:[function(t,e,n){function r(){}function i(t,e,n){return function(){return o(t,[u.now()].concat(f(arguments)),e?null:this,n),e?void 0:this}}var o=t("handle"),a=t(8),f=t(9),c=t("ee").get("tracer"),u=t("loader"),s=NREUM;"undefined"==typeof window.newrelic&&(newrelic=s);var d=["setPageViewName","setCustomAttribute","setErrorHandler","finished","addToTrace","inlineHit","addRelease"],p="api-",l=p+"ixn-";a(d,function(t,e){s[e]=i(p+e,!0,"api")}),s.addPageAction=i(p+"addPageAction",!0),s.setCurrentRouteName=i(p+"routeName",!0),e.exports=newrelic,s.interaction=function(){return(new r).get()};var m=r.prototype={createTracer:function(t,e){var n={},r=this,i="function"==typeof e;return o(l+"tracer",[u.now(),t,n],r),function(){if(c.emit((i?"":"no-")+"fn-start",[u.now(),r,i],n),i)try{return e.apply(this,arguments)}catch(t){throw c.emit("fn-err",[arguments,this,t],n),t}finally{c.emit("fn-end",[u.now()],n)}}}};a("actionText,setName,setAttribute,save,ignore,onEnd,getContext,end,get".split(","),function(t,e){m[e]=i(l+e)}),newrelic.noticeError=function(t,e){"string"==typeof t&&(t=new Error(t)),o("err",[t,u.now(),!1,e])}},{}],2:[function(t,e,n){function r(t){if(NREUM.init){for(var e=NREUM.init,n=t.split("."),r=0;r<n.length-1;r++)if(e=e[n[r]],"object"!=typeof e)return;return e=e[n[n.length-1]]}}e.exports={getConfiguration:r}},{}],3:[function(t,e,n){function r(){return f.exists&&performance.now?Math.round(performance.now()):(o=Math.max((new Date).getTime(),o))-a}function i(){return o}var o=(new Date).getTime(),a=o,f=t(10);e.exports=r,e.exports.offset=a,e.exports.getLastTimestamp=i},{}],4:[function(t,e,n){function r(t){return!(!t||!t.protocol||"file:"===t.protocol)}e.exports=r},{}],5:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e){var n=t.getEntries();n.forEach(function(t){"first-paint"===t.name?d("timing",["fp",Math.floor(t.startTime)]):"first-contentful-paint"===t.name&&d("timing",["fcp",Math.floor(t.startTime)])})}function i(t,e){var n=t.getEntries();n.length>0&&d("lcp",[n[n.length-1]])}function o(t){t.getEntries().forEach(function(t){t.hadRecentInput||d("cls",[t])})}function a(t){if(t instanceof m&&!g){var e=Math.round(t.timeStamp),n={type:t.type};e<=p.now()?n.fid=p.now()-e:e>p.offset&&e<=Date.now()?(e-=p.offset,n.fid=p.now()-e):e=p.now(),g=!0,d("timing",["fi",e,n])}}function f(t){d("pageHide",[p.now(),t])}if(!("init"in NREUM&&"page_view_timing"in NREUM.init&&"enabled"in NREUM.init.page_view_timing&&NREUM.init.page_view_timing.enabled===!1)){var c,u,s,d=t("handle"),p=t("loader"),l=t(7),m=NREUM.o.EV;if("PerformanceObserver"in window&&"function"==typeof window.PerformanceObserver){c=new PerformanceObserver(r);try{c.observe({entryTypes:["paint"]})}catch(v){}u=new PerformanceObserver(i);try{u.observe({entryTypes:["largest-contentful-paint"]})}catch(v){}s=new PerformanceObserver(o);try{s.observe({type:"layout-shift",buffered:!0})}catch(v){}}if("addEventListener"in document){var g=!1,h=["click","keydown","mousedown","pointerdown","touchstart"];h.forEach(function(t){document.addEventListener(t,a,!1)})}l(f)}},{}],6:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e){if(!i)return!1;if(t!==i)return!1;if(!e)return!0;if(!o)return!1;for(var n=o.split("."),r=e.split("."),a=0;a<r.length;a++)if(r[a]!==n[a])return!1;return!0}var i=null,o=null,a=/Version\/(\S+)\s+Safari/;if(navigator.userAgent){var f=navigator.userAgent,c=f.match(a);c&&f.indexOf("Chrome")===-1&&f.indexOf("Chromium")===-1&&(i="Safari",o=c[1])}e.exports={agent:i,version:o,match:r}},{}],7:[function(t,e,n){function r(t){function e(){t(a&&document[a]?document[a]:document[i]?"hidden":"visible")}"addEventListener"in document&&o&&document.addEventListener(o,e,!1)}e.exports=r;var i,o,a;"undefined"!=typeof document.hidden?(i="hidden",o="visibilitychange",a="visibilityState"):"undefined"!=typeof document.msHidden?(i="msHidden",o="msvisibilitychange"):"undefined"!=typeof document.webkitHidden&&(i="webkitHidden",o="webkitvisibilitychange",a="webkitVisibilityState")},{}],8:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e){var n=[],r="",o=0;for(r in t)i.call(t,r)&&(n[o]=e(r,t[r]),o+=1);return n}var i=Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty;e.exports=r},{}],9:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e,n){e||(e=0),"undefined"==typeof n&&(n=t?t.length:0);for(var r=-1,i=n-e||0,o=Array(i<0?0:i);++r<i;)o[r]=t[e+r];return o}e.exports=r},{}],10:[function(t,e,n){e.exports={exists:"undefined"!=typeof window.performance&&window.performance.timing&&"undefined"!=typeof window.performance.timing.navigationStart}},{}],ee:[function(t,e,n){function r(){}function i(t){function e(t){return t&&t instanceof r?t:t?u(t,c,a):a()}function n(n,r,i,o,a){if(a!==!1&&(a=!0),!l.aborted||o){t&&a&&t(n,r,i);for(var f=e(i),c=v(n),u=c.length,s=0;s<u;s++)c[s].apply(f,r);var p=d[w[n]];return p&&p.push([b,n,r,f]),f}}function o(t,e){y[t]=v(t).concat(e)}function m(t,e){var n=y[t];if(n)for(var r=0;r<n.length;r++)n[r]===e&&n.splice(r,1)}function v(t){return y[t]||[]}function g(t){return p[t]=p[t]||i(n)}function h(t,e){l.aborted||s(t,function(t,n){e=e||"feature",w[n]=e,e in d||(d[e]=[])})}var y={},w={},b={on:o,addEventListener:o,removeEventListener:m,emit:n,get:g,listeners:v,context:e,buffer:h,abort:f,aborted:!1};return b}function o(t){return u(t,c,a)}function a(){return new r}function f(){(d.api||d.feature)&&(l.aborted=!0,d=l.backlog={})}var c="nr@context",u=t("gos"),s=t(8),d={},p={},l=e.exports=i();e.exports.getOrSetContext=o,l.backlog=d},{}],gos:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e,n){if(i.call(t,e))return t[e];var r=n();if(Object.defineProperty&&Object.keys)try{return Object.defineProperty(t,e,{value:r,writable:!0,enumerable:!1}),r}catch(o){}return t[e]=r,r}var i=Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty;e.exports=r},{}],handle:[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e,n,r){i.buffer([t],r),i.emit(t,e,n)}var i=t("ee").get("handle");e.exports=r,r.ee=i},{}],id:[function(t,e,n){function r(t){var e=typeof t;return!t||"object"!==e&&"function"!==e?-1:t===window?0:a(t,o,function(){return i++})}var i=1,o="nr@id",a=t("gos");e.exports=r},{}],loader:[function(t,e,n){function r(){if(!R++){var t=M.info=NREUM.info,e=v.getElementsByTagName("script")[0];if(setTimeout(u.abort,3e4),!(t&&t.licenseKey&&t.applicationID&&e))return u.abort();c(E,function(e,n){t[e]||(t[e]=n)});var n=a();f("mark",["onload",n+M.offset],null,"api"),f("timing",["load",n]);var r=v.createElement("script");0===t.agent.indexOf("http://")||0===t.agent.indexOf("https://")?r.src=t.agent:r.src=l+"://"+t.agent,e.parentNode.insertBefore(r,e)}}function i(){"complete"===v.readyState&&o()}function o(){f("mark",["domContent",a()+M.offset],null,"api")}var a=t(3),f=t("handle"),c=t(8),u=t("ee"),s=t(6),d=t(4),p=t(2),l=p.getConfiguration("ssl")===!1?"http":"https",m=window,v=m.document,g="addEventListener",h="attachEvent",y=m.XMLHttpRequest,w=y&&y.prototype,b=!d(m.location);NREUM.o={ST:setTimeout,SI:m.setImmediate,CT:clearTimeout,XHR:y,REQ:m.Request,EV:m.Event,PR:m.Promise,MO:m.MutationObserver};var x=""+location,E={beacon:"bam.nr-data.net",errorBeacon:"bam.nr-data.net",agent:"js-agent.newrelic.com/nr-1209.min.js"},O=y&&w&&w[g]&&!/CriOS/.test(navigator.userAgent),M=e.exports={offset:a.getLastTimestamp(),now:a,origin:x,features:{},xhrWrappable:O,userAgent:s,disabled:b};if(!b){t(1),t(5),v[g]?(v[g]("DOMContentLoaded",o,!1),m[g]("load",r,!1)):(v[h]("onreadystatechange",i),m[h]("onload",r)),f("mark",["firstbyte",a.getLastTimestamp()],null,"api");var R=0}},{}],"wrap-function":[function(t,e,n){function r(t,e){function n(e,n,r,c,u){function nrWrapper(){var o,a,s,p;try{a=this,o=d(arguments),s="function"==typeof r?r(o,a):r||{}}catch(l){i([l,"",[o,a,c],s],t)}f(n+"start",[o,a,c],s,u);try{return p=e.apply(a,o)}catch(m){throw f(n+"err",[o,a,m],s,u),m}finally{f(n+"end",[o,a,p],s,u)}}return a(e)?e:(n||(n=""),nrWrapper[p]=e,o(e,nrWrapper,t),nrWrapper)}function r(t,e,r,i,o){r||(r="");var f,c,u,s="-"===r.charAt(0);for(u=0;u<e.length;u++)c=e[u],f=t[c],a(f)||(t[c]=n(f,s?c+r:r,i,c,o))}function f(n,r,o,a){if(!m||e){var f=m;m=!0;try{t.emit(n,r,o,e,a)}catch(c){i([c,n,r,o],t)}m=f}}return t||(t=s),n.inPlace=r,n.flag=p,n}function i(t,e){e||(e=s);try{e.emit("internal-error",t)}catch(n){}}function o(t,e,n){if(Object.defineProperty&&Object.keys)try{var r=Object.keys(t);return r.forEach(function(n){Object.defineProperty(e,n,{get:function(){return t[n]},set:function(e){return t[n]=e,e}})}),e}catch(o){i([o],n)}for(var a in t)l.call(t,a)&&(e[a]=t[a]);return e}function a(t){return!(t&&t instanceof Function&&t.apply&&!t[p])}function f(t,e){var n=e(t);return n[p]=t,o(t,n,s),n}function c(t,e,n){var r=t[e];t[e]=f(r,n)}function u(){for(var t=arguments.length,e=new Array(t),n=0;n<t;++n)e[n]=arguments[n];return e}var s=t("ee"),d=t(9),p="nr@original",l=Object.prototype.hasOwnProperty,m=!1;e.exports=r,e.exports.wrapFunction=f,e.exports.wrapInPlace=c,e.exports.argsToArray=u},{}]},{},["loader"]);</script>
<noscript><meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="0; URL=/big_pipe/no-js?destination=/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" />
</noscript><meta name="geo.placename" content="Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)" />
<meta name="geo.position" content="45.398571, -75.685466" />
<meta name="geo.region" content="CA-ON" />
<link rel="canonical" href="https://www.cira.ca/node/576" />
<meta name="referrer" content="origin-when-cross-origin" />
<meta name="description" content="A form to contact a registrant whose information is not displayed in the .CA WHOIS." />
<link rel="alternate" hreflang="x-default" href="https://www.cira.ca/node/576" />
<link rel="alternate" hreflang="en" href="https://www.cira.ca/node/576" />
<link rel="alternate" hreflang="fr" href="https://www.cira.ca/fr/node/576" />
<meta property="og:site_name" content="Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)" />
<meta property="og:url" content="https://www.cira.ca/node/576" />
<meta property="og:title" content="Contact a domain holder" />
<meta name="twitter:card" content="summary_large_image" />
<meta name="twitter:title" content="Contact a domain holder" />
<meta name="twitter:url" content="https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" />
<meta name="Generator" content="Drupal 8 ([url]https://www.drupal.org[/url])" />
<meta name="MobileOptimized" content="width" />
<meta name="HandheldFriendly" content="true" />
<meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0" />
<script type="application/ld+json">{
    "@context": "https://schema.org",
    "@graph": [
        {
            "@type": "Organization",
            "name": "Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)",
            "url": "https://www.cira.ca",
            "logo": {
                "@type": "ImageObject",
                "url": "Setting not found",
                "width": "Setting not found",
                "height": "Setting not found"
            },
            "address": {
                "@type": "PostalAddress",
                "streetAddress": "979 Bank Street, Suite 400",
                "addressRegion": "ON",
                "postalCode": "K1S 5K5",
                "addressCountry": "CA"
            },
            "geo": {
                "@type": "GeoCoordinates",
                "latitude": "45.398571",
                "longitude": "-75.685466"
            }
        },
        {
            "@type": "WebPage",
            "breadcrumb": {
                "@type": "BreadcrumbList",
                "itemListElement": [
                    {
                        "@type": "ListItem",
                        "position": 1,
                        "name": "Home",
                        "item": "https://www.cira.ca/"
                    },
                    {
                        "@type": "ListItem",
                        "position": 2,
                        "name": ".CA domains",
                        "item": "https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains"
                    }
                ]
            },
            "publisher": {
                "@type": "Organization",
                "name": "Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)",
                "url": "https://www.cira.ca",
                "logo": {
                    "@type": "ImageObject",
                    "url": "Setting not found",
                    "width": "Setting not found",
                    "height": "Setting not found"
                }
            },
            "isAccessibleForFree": "True"
        },
        {
            "@type": "WebSite",
            "name": "Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)",
            "url": "https://www.cira.ca",
            "publisher": {
                "@type": "Organization",
                "name": "Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)",
                "url": "https://www.cira.ca",
                "logo": {
                    "@type": "ImageObject",
                    "url": "Setting not found",
                    "width": "Setting not found",
                    "height": "Setting not found"
                }
            }
        }
    ]
}</script>
<style>div#sliding-popup, div#sliding-popup .eu-cookie-withdraw-banner, .eu-cookie-withdraw-tab {background: #4c4c4c} div#sliding-popup.eu-cookie-withdraw-wrapper { background: transparent; } #sliding-popup h1, #sliding-popup h2, #sliding-popup h3, #sliding-popup p, #sliding-popup label, #sliding-popup div, .eu-cookie-compliance-more-button, .eu-cookie-compliance-secondary-button, .eu-cookie-withdraw-tab { color: #ffffff;} .eu-cookie-withdraw-tab { border-color: #ffffff;}</style>
<link rel="revision" href="https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" />
<script src="/sites/default/files/google_tag/cira_tag/google_tag.script.js?qut3uc" defer type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<title>Contact a domain holder | CIRA</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" href="/sites/default/files/css/css_M7L6ff0w_w_wV7flTh_bS9A4ljuapkSdzirDoSArjr8.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" href="https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/gh/NigelOToole/progress-tracker@v1.4.0/app/styles/progress-tracker.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" href="/sites/default/files/css/css_2KejRTpK9-beLpshDhODVzCe7WhCkiFYejpP_WXlGZ4.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" media="all" href="/sites/default/files/css/css_376fFzOcUrXoYxzqHdlEhECxAAJoaEsb6ZIzUrVNTeU.css" />
<!--[if lte IE 8]>
<script src="/sites/default/files/js/js_VtafjXmRvoUgAzqzYTA3Wrjkx9wcWhjP0G4ZnnqRamA.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<script src="/core/assets/vendor/modernizr/modernizr.min.js?v=3.3.1" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script src="/sites/default/files/js/js_8nECltKnhQH0oyjjnGLfp7QYro1c_1Cw92kYl36iauM.js" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<style type="text/css">/* placeholder */
.table_wrapper--scroll {overflow:auto;}
</style>
<link rel="apple-touch-icon" sizes="180x180" href="/apple-touch-icon.png">
<link rel="icon" type="image/png" sizes="32x32" href="/favicon-32x32.png">
<link rel="icon" type="image/png" sizes="16x16" href="/favicon-16x16.png">
<link rel="manifest" href="/site.webmanifest">
<link rel="preload" as="font" type="font/woff2" href="https://www.cira.ca/themes/custom/cirad8/dist/vendor/fontawesome-pro/webfonts/fa-brands-400.woff2">
<link rel="preload" as="font" type="font/woff2" href="https://www.cira.ca/themes/custom/cirad8/dist/vendor/fontawesome-pro/webfonts/fa-light-300.woff2">
<link rel="preload" as="font" type="font/woff2" href="https://www.cira.ca/themes/custom/cirad8/dist/vendor/fontawesome-pro/webfonts/fa-regular-400.woff2">
<link rel="preload" as="font" type="font/woff2" href="https://www.cira.ca/themes/custom/cirad8/dist/vendor/fontawesome-pro/webfonts/fa-solid-900.woff2">
</head>
<body>
<a href="#main-content" id="skip-to-main" class="visually-hidden focusable">
Skip to main content
</a>
<noscript aria-hidden="true"><iframe src="https://www.googletagmanager.com/ns.html?id=GTM-MB3G4GX" height="0" width="0" style="display:none;visibility:hidden"></iframe></noscript>
<div class="dialog-off-canvas-main-canvas" data-off-canvas-main-canvas>
<div class="site" id="site">

<header class="site__header">
<div role="banner" id="block-ciralogo" class="site-header-logo">
<a href="https://www.cira.ca/" class="site-header-logo__link" tile="Back to CIRA's home page" rel="home" id="logo" data-action="menu-main-button" data-event="menu-main-button-home" data-label="cira-logo">
<svg id="cira" data-name="CIRA Logo" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 322.5 113.33" class="site-header-logo__svg">
<title>Canadian Internet Registration Authority (CIRA)</title>
<path class="logo-ball" d="M65.14,11.59H44.65a37,37,0,0,0-37,37V69.36a37,37,0,0,0,37,37H65.14a37,37,0,0,0,37-37V48.62A37,37,0,0,0,65.14,11.59Zm-16,59.55H60.61a10.31,10.31,0,1,1,0,6.9H49.18A10.32,10.32,0,1,1,36,64.86V53.15A10.32,10.32,0,1,1,49.19,40H60.58a10.32,10.32,0,1,1,.06,6.9H49.17a10.41,10.41,0,0,1-6.27,6.24V64.86A10.39,10.39,0,0,1,49.18,71.14Z" />
<rect class="logo-letter" x="188.52" y="31.47" width="16.95" height="59.83" />
<path class="logo-letter" d="M239.39,30.62c-7,0-14,2.06-17,5-2.8,2.78-4.54,5.83-4.61,12.46l-.14,43.12H235V52a7.39,7.39,0,0,1,2.35-5.6,10.08,10.08,0,0,1,5.35-2.15,15.11,15.11,0,0,1,1.51-.08c3.95,0,7.8,2,9.75,2.87V34.36a31.51,31.51,0,0,0-14.34-3.74Z" />
<ellipse class="logo-letter" cx="196.99" cy="15.15" rx="8.8" ry="9.04" />
<path class="logo-letter" d="M145.67,33a29.24,29.24,0,0,0-10.33,6.24,27,27,0,0,0-6.42,9.63,34.09,34.09,0,0,0-2.23,12.54,34,34,0,0,0,2.23,12.53,27,27,0,0,0,6.42,9.63,29.18,29.18,0,0,0,10.33,6.24A36.22,36.22,0,0,0,158.76,92c10.41,0,16.89-4,17.73-4.51V74.34c-.49.39-5,4-14,4-5.67,0-10.8-1.54-13.69-4.57s-4.33-7.2-4.33-12.4S146,52,148.83,49s8-4.57,13.69-4.57a31.84,31.84,0,0,1,14,3.18V34.7a36.85,36.85,0,0,0-16.9-4A41,41,0,0,0,145.67,33Z" />
<path class="logo-letter" d="M299,91.33h16.75l-.17-34c0-8.73-2.11-15.74-8-20.31-5.1-4-11.54-6.36-19.77-6.36-7.87,0-14.48.6-22.67,4l.06,12.94c6.61-3.41,13.87-4.15,18.94-4.15C299.69,43.73,299,55.12,299,55.12H286.45c-9.11,0-15.91,1.62-20.21,4.83a15.29,15.29,0,0,0-4.77,5.68,17.68,17.68,0,0,0-1.58,7.64,18.14,18.14,0,0,0,2.54,9.58A17.79,17.79,0,0,0,270,89.52,27.1,27.1,0,0,0,282,92a19.58,19.58,0,0,0,15.41-7L299,83.2v8.13Zm-.06-18a10.93,10.93,0,0,1-3.77,4.36,12.58,12.58,0,0,1-7.08,2,10,10,0,0,1-6.48-2,6.72,6.72,0,0,1-2.5-5.43c0-3.37,1.8-7.39,10.34-7.39H299v.92l0,7.06v.22Z" />
</svg>
<span class="webaim-hidden">CIRA home</span>
</a>
</div><div id="block-main-menu" class="main-menu">
<div class="main-menu__container">
<h1 class="main-menu__title webaim-hidden">
Menu
</h1>
<input class="main-menu__toggle webaim-hidden" id="main-menu-toggle-block-main-menu" type="checkbox" />
<label class="main-menu__label" for="main-menu-toggle-block-main-menu" aria-label="Toggle Menu" data-icon="&#xf0c9;">
Menu
</label>
<nav class="main-menu__nav" aria-label="Menu">
<div class="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group>
<input class="main-menu-group__toggle webaim-hidden" id="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-0" type="checkbox" name="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group-toggle="" />
<label class="main-menu-group__toggle-label" for="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-0" aria-label="Open Our services" data-icon="">
<span class="main-menu-group__toggle-label-text">
Our services
</span>
</label>
<div class="main-menu-group__wrapper">
<h2 class="main-menu-group__heading">
<span>
Our services
</span>
</h2>
<ul class="main-menu-nav-list">
<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/ca-domains" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
.CA domains
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/register-your-ca" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Register your .CA domain
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/optimize-your-ca" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Optimize your .CA
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/whois" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
WHOIS
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/tbr" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
To Be Released (TBR)
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/success-stories" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
.CA domain showcase
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/ca-certified-registrars" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Sell .CA domains
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Cybersecurity services
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/dns-firewall" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
DNS Firewall
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/anycast-dns" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Anycast DNS
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/cybersecurity-awareness-training" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Awareness Training
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/canadian-shield" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
CIRA Canadian Shield
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/markets-served" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Markets
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/partners" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Partners
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/resources/cybersecurity-resources" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Cybersecurity resources
</a>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
 <h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/registry-services" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Registry services
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/registry-services/cira-registry-platform" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Registry platform
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/registry-services/secondary-anycast-dns-tlds" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
D-Zone TLD Anycast DNS
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/registry-services/city-gtlds" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
City gTLDs
</a>

[/list]

[/list]
</div>
</div> <div class="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group>
<input class="main-menu-group__toggle webaim-hidden" id="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-1" type="checkbox" name="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group-toggle="" />
<label class="main-menu-group__toggle-label" for="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-1" aria-label="Open Discover CIRA" data-icon="">
<span class="main-menu-group__toggle-label-text">
Discover CIRA
</span>
</label>
<div class="main-menu-group__wrapper">
<h2 class="main-menu-group__heading">
<span>
Discover CIRA
</span>
</h2>
<ul class="main-menu-nav-list">
<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/about-cira" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
About CIRA
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/about-cira/board-and-governance" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Board and governance
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/about-cira/cira-history" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
History
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/about-cira/corporate-reports" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Corporate reports
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/leadership" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Leadership
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Legal, policy and compliance
</a>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Improving Canada's internet
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/grants" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Grants
 </a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/canadian-internet-governance-forum" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Canadian Internet Governance Forum
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/canadas-internet-infrastructure-internet-exchange-points" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
IXPs in Canada
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/internet-performance-test" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Internet Performance Test
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/about-cira-labs" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Labs
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/labs/current-projects" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Projects
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

[/list]

[/list]
</div>
</div> <div class="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group>
<input class="main-menu-group__toggle webaim-hidden" id="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-2" type="checkbox" name="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group-toggle="" />
<label class="main-menu-group__toggle-label" for="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-2" aria-label="Open News & insights" data-icon="">
<span class="main-menu-group__toggle-label-text">
News & insights
</span>
</label>
<div class="main-menu-group__wrapper">
<h2 class="main-menu-group__heading">
<span>
News & insights
</span>
</h2>
<ul class="main-menu-nav-list">
<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/blog" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Blog
</a>
</h3>

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/newsroom" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Newsroom
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/newsroom/press-releases" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Press releases
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/newsroom/events" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Events
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/newsroom/brand-standards" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Brand standards
</a>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/resources" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Resources
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/resources/ca-domains" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
.CA domains
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/resources/cybersecurity-resources" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Cybersecurity
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/resources/state-internet" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
State of the internet
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/resources/corporate" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Corporate
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/stock-images" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Stock Images
</a>

[/list]

[/list]
</div>
</div> <div class="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group>
<input class="main-menu-group__toggle webaim-hidden" id="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-3" type="checkbox" name="main-menu-group" data-main-menu-group-toggle="" />
<label class="main-menu-group__toggle-label" for="main-menu-group-toggle-block-main-menu-3" aria-label="Open Support" data-icon="">
<span class="main-menu-group__toggle-label-text">
Support
</span>
</label>
<div class="main-menu-group__wrapper">
<h2 class="main-menu-group__heading">
<span>
Support
</span>
</h2>
<ul class="main-menu-nav-list">
<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Legal, policy and compliance
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/canadian-presence-requirements" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Canadian Presence Requirements
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/cdrp-process" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
CDRP Process
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/domain-name-disputes" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Domain name disputes
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/registrant-information-validation" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Registrant Information Validation
</a>

<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item main-menu-subnav-list__item--with-sub">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/policies" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Policies
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>

[/list]

<li class="main-menu-nav-list__item">
<h3 class="main-menu-nav-list__title">
<a href="/need-help" class="main-menu-nav-list__title-link">
Need help?
</a>
</h3>
<ul class="main-menu-subnav-list__menu">
<li class="main-menu-subnav-list__item">
<a href="/need-help/contact-us" class="main-menu-subnav-list__link">
Contact us
</a>

[/list]

[/list]
</div>
</div>
<a href="/about-cira/board-and-governance/board-directors-election" class="main-menu-tier1-link">
<span class="main-menu-tier1-link__text">
Board Election
</span>
</a>
<a href="/careers" class="main-menu-tier1-link">
<span class="main-menu-tier1-link__text">
Careers
</span>
</a>
<a href="/fr/domaines-ca/communications-des-parties-interessees-formulaire-de-remise-de-message" class="main-menu-tier1-link main-menu-tier1-link--language-toggle main-menu-tier1-link--aux" data-selector="language-toggle">
<span class="main-menu-tier1-link__text" data-langcode="fr">
<span class="language-name-full">
Français
</span>
</span>
</a>
</nav>
</div>
</div>
<div data-sales-funnel-clone="site-header"></div>
</header>
<div class="site__header-placeholder"></div>




<main class="page">

<section class="page__header">
<div class="banner-feature banner-feature--dark banner-feature--has-no-background-image brick brick--type--feature-banner brick--id--5421" data-scroll-past-class="banner">
<div class="banner-feature__content">
<h1 class="banner-feature__heading">
Contact a domain holder
</h1>
<h2 class="banner-feature__subheading">
Message Delivery Form
</h2>
</div>
<div class="banner-feature__background-image">
</div>
</div>
<a class="banner-skip-link banner-skip-link--initial-bg-3" href="#main-content">
<span class="webaim-hidden">
Skip to next section
</span>
<div class="icon-svg icon-svg--skip-link icon-svg--color-">
<svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" viewBox="0 0 448 512"><path d="M441.9 250.1l-19.8-19.8c-4.7-4.7-12.3-4.7-17 0L250 385.4V44c0-6.6-5.4-12-12-12h-28c-6.6 0-12 5.4-12 12v341.4L42.9 230.3c-4.7-4.7-12.3-4.7-17 0L6.1 250.1c-4.7 4.7-4.7 12.3 0 17l209.4 209.4c4.7 4.7 12.3 4.7 17 0l209.4-209.4c4.7-4.7 4.7-12.3 0-17z" /></svg> </div>
</a>
</section>




<section id="main-content" class="page__content" data-container-breakpoint>
<nav id="block-cadomains" class="floating-menu is_active">
<input class="floating-menu__toggle webaim-hidden" type="checkbox" id="floating-menu-toggle-226311" data-floating-menu-toggle />
<label class="floating-menu__label" for="floating-menu-toggle-226311" aria-label="Toggle .CA domains">
<span class="icon icon--right icon--align-right">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--solid" data-icon="&#xf063"></span>
<span class="icon__label">
.CA domains
</span>
</span>
</label>
<div class="floating-menu__wrapper">
<ul class="floating-menu__menu">
<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--active floating-menu__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains" class="floating-menu__link">
.CA domains
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>
<ul class="floating-menu__menu floating-menu__menu--sub floating-menu__menu--sub-1">
<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1 floating-menu__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/register-your-ca" class="floating-menu__link">
 Register your .CA domain
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>
<ul class="floating-menu__menu floating-menu__menu--sub floating-menu__menu--sub-1 floating-menu__menu--sub-2">
<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-2">
<a href="/ca-domains/register-your-ca-domain/requirements" class="floating-menu__link">
.CA Canadian Presence Requirements
</a>

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-2">
<a href="/ca-domains/register-your-ca-domain/domain-name-life-cycle" class="floating-menu__link">
Domain name life cycle
</a>

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-2">
<a href="/ca-domains/register-your-ca-domain/domains-french-accented-characters" class="floating-menu__link">
French accented characters
</a>

[/list]

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1">
<a href="/ca-domains/optimize-your-ca" class="floating-menu__link">
Optimize your .CA
</a>

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1">
<a href="/ca-domains/whois" class="floating-menu__link">
WHOIS
</a>

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1 floating-menu__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/tbr" class="floating-menu__link">
To Be Released (TBR)
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>
<ul class="floating-menu__menu floating-menu__menu--sub floating-menu__menu--sub-1 floating-menu__menu--sub-2">
<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-2">
<a href="/ca-domains/tbr/about" class="floating-menu__link">
About To Be Released (TBR)
</a>

[/list]

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1">
<a href="/ca-domains/success-stories" class="floating-menu__link">
.CA domain showcase
</a>

<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-1 floating-menu__item--with-sub">
<a href="/ca-domains/ca-certified-registrars" class="floating-menu__link">
Sell .CA domains
</a>
<span class="expand-sub"></span>
<ul class="floating-menu__menu floating-menu__menu--sub floating-menu__menu--sub-1 floating-menu__menu--sub-2">
<li class="floating-menu__item floating-menu__item--sub floating-menu__item--sub-2">
<a href="/ca-domains/sell-ca-domains/become-a-registrar" class="floating-menu__link">
Become a registrar
</a>

[/list]

[/list]

[/list]
</div>
</nav>
<div data-drupal-messages-fallback class="hidden"></div><span data-big-pipe-placeholder-id="callback=Drupal%5CCore%5CRender%5CElement%5CStatusMessages%3A%3ArenderMessages&args%5B0%5D&token=_HAdUpwWmet0TOTe2PSiJuMntExoshbm1kh2wQzzzAA"></span>
<article data-history-node-id="576" about="/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" class="node node--has-components">
<section class="node__body">
<div class="brick brick--type--webform brick--id--18601 eck-entity">
<div>
<span><form class="webform-submission-form webform-submission-add-form webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-form webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-add-form webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-component-18601-form webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-component-18601-add-form js-webform-unsaved js-webform-submit-once js-webform-disable-autosubmit js-webform-details-toggle webform-details-toggle" data-drupal-selector="webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-component-18601-add-form" action="/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" method="post" id="webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-component-18601-add-form" accept-charset="UTF-8">
<div class="webform-progress">
<ul class="webform-progress-tracker progress-tracker progress-tracker--center" data-webform-progress-steps>
<li data-webform-page="what_domain_name_are_you_trying_to_contact_" title="What domain name are you trying to contact?" class="progress-step is-active">
<span class="progress-marker" data-webform-progress-step data-webform-progress-link>1</span>
<span class="progress-text">
<span class="progress-title" data-webform-progress-link>
<span class="visually-hidden" data-webform-progress-state>Current</span>
What domain name are you trying to contact?
</span>
</span>

<li data-webform-page="your_information" title="Your information" class="progress-step">
<span class="progress-marker" data-webform-progress-step data-webform-progress-link>2</span>
<span class="progress-text">
<span class="progress-title" data-webform-progress-link>
<span class="visually-hidden" data-webform-progress-state></span>
Your information
</span>
</span>

<li data-webform-page="message" title="Email to domain holder" class="progress-step">
<span class="progress-marker" data-webform-progress-step data-webform-progress-link>3</span>
<span class="progress-text">
<span class="progress-title" data-webform-progress-link>
<span class="visually-hidden" data-webform-progress-state></span>
Email to domain holder
</span>
</span>

<li data-webform-page="webform_confirmation" title="Complete" class="progress-step">
<span class="progress-marker" data-webform-progress-step data-webform-progress-link>4</span>
<span class="progress-text">
<span class="progress-title" data-webform-progress-link>
<span class="visually-hidden" data-webform-progress-state></span>
Complete
</span>
</span>

[/list]
</div>
<div data-webform-key="what_domain_name_are_you_trying_to_contact_" data-drupal-selector="edit-what-domain-name-are-you-trying-to-contact-" id="edit-what-domain-name-are-you-trying-to-contact-" class="js-form-wrapper form-wrapper">
<div id="edit-about-form" class="form-item form-item--processed-text form-item-- js-form-item js-form-type-processed-text js-form-item- form-no-label">


Want to send an email to the registrant of a .CA domain name?</p>


For some .CA domains, including those registered by individuals (i.e. not businesses), an email address is not shown in WHOIS. This form enables you to send a message to the holder of a domain name, without revealing to you what their email address is. </p>


Upon completing the form, your message will be forwarded to the registrant’s Administrative Contact email address as provided by the registrant. CIRA cannot guarantee that messages will be delivered, read, and/or responded to.</p>
</div>
<div class="form-item form-item--textfield form-item--domain js-form-item js-form-type-textfield js-form-item-domain">
<label for="edit-domain" class="form-item__label form-item__label--textfield">
<span class="form-item__label-text form-item__label-text--textfield">
Domain
</span>
</label>
<input data-drupal-selector="edit-domain" aria-describedby="edit-domain--description" type="text" id="edit-domain" name="domain" value="" size="60" maxlength="255" placeholder="example.ca" required="required" aria-required="true" class="form-item__input form-item__input--textfield form-text required" />
<div class="form-item__description">
<div id="edit-domain--description" class="webform-element-description">
Do not include https:// or www.
</div>
</div>
</div>
<div class="hidden webform-message js-webform-message js-form-wrapper form-wrapper" style="hidden" data-drupal-selector="edit-domain-not-valid" id="edit-domain-not-valid"> <div role="contentinfo" aria-label="Error message">
<div role="alert">
<h2 class="visually-hidden">Error message</h2>
<div class="status--error">The domain you searched is not registered.Please try a new search.</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
<div class="hidden webform-message js-webform-message js-form-wrapper form-wrapper" style="hidden" data-drupal-selector="edit-domain-not-private" id="edit-domain-not-private"> <div role="contentinfo" aria-label="Error message">
<div role="alert">
<h2 class="visually-hidden">Error message</h2>
<div class="status--error">The domain you searched is not private. You should be able to contact the owner using the information available in a [url="https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/whois"]WHOIS search[/url].</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</div>
<div data-drupal-selector="edit-actions" class="form-actions webform-actions js-form-wrapper form-wrapper" id="edit-actions">
<input data-drupal-selector="edit-actions-wizard-next" type="submit" id="edit-actions-wizard-next" name="op" value="Next" class="form-item__input form-item__input--submit webform-button--next button js-form-submit form-submit" />
</div>
<input data-drupal-selector="form-zj1vzfwf7prf-bzxm6tujmcba5x-961lqwejwl76mhk" type="hidden" name="form_build_id" value="form-zj1VzFwF7Prf_bZXm6TuJMcBA5X-961lqwejwL76MHk" class="form-item__input form-item__input--hidden" />
<input data-drupal-selector="edit-webform-submission-contact-a-domain-holder-component-18601-add-form" type="hidden" name="form_id" value="webform_submission_contact_a_domain_holder_component_18601_add_form" class="form-item__input form-item__input--hidden" />
</form>
</span>
</div>
</div>
</section>
<footer class="node__footer">
</footer>
</article>
</section>



</main>


<footer class="site-footer site__footer">
<section class="site-footer__section site-footer__section--menu">
<div class="site-footer__section-wrapper site-footer__section-wrapper--menu">
<nav id="block-aboutcadomains" class="footer-menu" aria-label=".CA domains">
<h3 class="footer-menu__h3">
.CA domains
</h3>
<ul class="footer-menu__menu">
<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/ca-domains" class="footer-menu__link">
About .CA domains
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/whois" class="footer-menu__link">
WHOIS
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/tbr" class="footer-menu__link">
To-be-released (TBR)
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/ca-certified-registrars" class="footer-menu__link">
Become a registrar
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/cdrp-process" class="footer-menu__link">
CDRP process and decisions
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item footer-menu__item--active">
<a href="/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder" class="footer-menu__link">
Contact a domain holder
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/ca-domains/registrar-list" class="footer-menu__link">
Current registrar list
</a>

[/list]
</nav><nav id="block-cybersecurity" class="footer-menu" aria-label="Cybersecurity">
<h3 class="footer-menu__h3">
Cybersecurity
</h3>
<ul class="footer-menu__menu">
<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/dns-firewall" class="footer-menu__link">
DNS Firewall
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/anycast-dns" class="footer-menu__link">
Anycast DNS
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/cybersecurity-awareness-training" class="footer-menu__link">
Cybersecurity Awareness Training
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/markets-served" class="footer-menu__link">
Markets
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/partners" class="footer-menu__link">
Partners
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/resources/cybersecurity-resources" class="footer-menu__link">
Cybersecurity resources
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance/security-vulnerability-assessment" class="footer-menu__link">
Security Vulnerability Statement
</a>

[/list]
</nav><nav id="block-ourorganization" class="footer-menu" aria-label="Our organization">
<h3 class="footer-menu__h3">
Our organization
</h3>
<ul class="footer-menu__menu">
<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/about-cira/board-and-governance/board-directors-election" class="footer-menu__link">
Board Elections
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/careers" class="footer-menu__link">
Careers
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/legal-policy-and-compliance" class="footer-menu__link">
Legal, policy and compliance
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/about-cira/board-and-governance" class="footer-menu__link">
Board and governance
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/about-cira/corporate-reports" class="footer-menu__link">
Corporate documents
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/about-cira/cira-history" class="footer-menu__link">
History
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/leadership" class="footer-menu__link">
Leadership team
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="https://members.cira.ca/" class="footer-menu__link">
CIRA Membership
</a>

[/list]
</nav><nav id="block-whatsnewatcira" class="footer-menu" aria-label="What’s new at CIRA?">
<h3 class="footer-menu__h3">
What’s new at CIRA?
</h3>
<ul class="footer-menu__menu">
<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/newsroom/press-releases" class="footer-menu__link">
Press releases
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/resources" class="footer-menu__link">
Resources
</a>

[/list]
</nav><nav id="block-otherinitiatives" class="footer-menu" aria-label="Other initiatives">
<h3 class="footer-menu__h3">
Other initiatives
</h3>
<ul class="footer-menu__menu">
<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/cybersecurity-services/canadian-shield" class="footer-menu__link">
CIRA Canadian Shield
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/canadian-internet-governance-forum" class="footer-menu__link">
Canadian Internet Governance Forum
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/dnssec-securing-domain-name-system" class="footer-menu__link">
DNSSEC
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/registry-services/cira-registry-platform" class="footer-menu__link">
Fury Registry Platform
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/grants" class="footer-menu__link">
Grants
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/canadas-internet-infrastructure-internet-exchange-points" class="footer-menu__link">
IXPs in Canada
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/improving-canadas-internet/initiatives/internet-performance-test" class="footer-menu__link">
Internet Performance Test
</a>

<li class="footer-menu__item">
<a href="/about-cira-labs" class="footer-menu__link">
Labs
</a>

[/list]
</nav>
</div>
</section>
<section class="site-footer__section site-footer__section--content">
<div class="site-footer__section-wrapper site-footer__section-wrapper--content">
<div id="block-footercontentaddress" class="site-footer__block site-footer__block--content-basic site-footer__block--footercontentaddress">
<h2 class="site-footer__h2 site-footer__h2--content-basic site-footer__h2--footercontentaddress">
Canadian Internet 
Registration Authority
 (CIRA)
</h2>
<div class="html-content">

979 Bank Street, Suite 400

Ottawa, ON K1S 5K5

Canada</p>
</div>
</div>
<div id="block-connectwithus" class="site-footer__block site-footer__block--content-connect site-footer__block--connectwithus">
<h2 class="site-footer__h2 site-footer__h2--content-connect site-footer__h2--connectwithus">
Connect with us!
</h2>
<ul class="site-footer__ul site-footer__ul--connect">
<li class="site-footer__list-item site-footer__list-item--connect">
<a href="https://www.facebook.com/cira.ca" class="site-footer__anchor site-footer__anchor--connect">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--brands" data-icon="&#xf082"></span>
<span class="webaim-hidden">
Facebook
</span>
</a>

<li class="site-footer__list-item site-footer__list-item--connect">
<a href="https://twitter.com/ciranews" class="site-footer__anchor site-footer__anchor--connect">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--brands" data-icon="&#xf099"></span>
<span class="webaim-hidden">
Twitter
</span>
</a>

<li class="site-footer__list-item site-footer__list-item--connect">
<a href="https://www.linkedin.com/company/canadian-internet-registration-authority" class="site-footer__anchor site-footer__anchor--connect">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--brands" data-icon="&#xf08c"></span>
<span class="webaim-hidden">
LinkedIn
</span>
</a>

<li class="site-footer__list-item site-footer__list-item--connect">
<a href="https://www.youtube.com/ciranews" class="site-footer__anchor site-footer__anchor--connect">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--brands" data-icon="&#xf167"></span>
<span class="webaim-hidden">
YouTube
</span>
</a>

<li class="site-footer__list-item site-footer__list-item--connect">
<a href="https://www.instagram.com/choose.ca/" class="site-footer__anchor site-footer__anchor--connect">
<span class="icon__icon icon__icon--brands" data-icon="&#xf16d"></span>
<span class="webaim-hidden">
Instagram
</span>
</a>

[/list]
<div class="html-content">

Stay up to date with the latest

.CA news and events by

connecting with us.
</p>
</div>
</div>
<div id="block-footercontentdomaincounter" class="site-footer__block site-footer__block--content-basic site-footer__block--footercontentdomaincounter">
<h2 class="site-footer__h2 site-footer__h2--content-basic site-footer__h2--footercontentdomaincounter">
Domains registered
</h2>
<div class="html-content">

3,151,429</p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</section>
<section class="site-footer__section site-footer__section--legal">
<div class="site-footer__section-wrapper site-footer__section-wrapper--legal">
<div id="block-footerlegalcopyright" class="site-footer__block site-footer__block--legal-basic site-footer__block--footerlegalcopyright">
<div class="html-content">

By accessing and using CIRA's website you agree that you have read, understood, and consent to the terms and conditions for the use of CIRA's website, as set out in the [url="/policy/terms-and-conditions/website-terms-use"]Website Terms of Use[/url] and [url="/policy/corporate/cira-privacy-policy"]Privacy Policy[/url].</p>
</div>
</div>
</div>
</section>
</footer>

</div>
</div>
<script type="application/json" data-drupal-selector="drupal-settings-json">{"path":{"baseUrl":"\/","scriptPath":null,"pathPrefix":"","currentPath":"node\/576","currentPathIsAdmin":false,"isFront":false,"currentLanguage":"en"},"pluralDelimiter":"\u0003","suppressDeprecationErrors":true,"ajaxPageState":{"libraries":"big_pipe\/big_pipe,cira\/accessibility_js,cira\/event_tracking_js,cirad8\/datatables,cirad8\/floating-menu,cirad8\/global,cirad8\/main-menu,core\/drupal.collapse,core\/html5shiv,eu_cookie_compliance\/eu_cookie_compliance_default,moderated_content_bulk_publish\/moderated-content-bulk-publish,statistics\/drupal.statistics,views\/views.module,webform\/webform.element.details,webform\/webform.element.details.save,webform\/webform.element.details.toggle,webform\/webform.element.message,webform\/webform.form,webform\/webform.form.submit_once,webform\/webform.form.unsaved,webform\/webform.javascript.contact_a_domain_holder,webform\/webform.progress,webform\/webform.progress.tracker","theme":"cirad8","theme_token":null},"ajaxTrustedUrl":{"form_action_p_pvdeGsVG5zNF_XLGPTvYSKCf43t8qZYSwcfZl2uzM":true},"bigPipePlaceholderIds":{"callback=Drupal%5CCore%5CRender%5CElement%5CStatusMessages%3A%3ArenderMessages\u0026args%5B0%5D\u0026token=_HAdUpwWmet0TOTe2PSiJuMntExoshbm1kh2wQzzzAA":true},"cira":{"log":"\/ajax\/cira\/log"},"statistics":{"data":{"nid":"576"},"url":"\/core\/modules\/statistics\/statistics.php"},"field_group":{"html_element":{"mode":"default","context":"view","settings":{"id":"","classes":"","element":"","show_label":false,"label_element":"h3","attributes":"","effect":"none","speed":"fast"}}},"eu_cookie_compliance":{"cookie_policy_version":"1.0.0","popup_enabled":true,"popup_agreed_enabled":false,"popup_hide_agreed":false,"popup_clicking_confirmation":false,"popup_scrolling_confirmation":false,"popup_html_info":"\u003Cdiv role=\u0022alertdialog\u0022 aria-labelledby=\u0022popup-text\u0022  class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-banner eu-cookie-compliance-banner-info eu-cookie-compliance-banner--default\u0022\u003E\n  \u003Cdiv class=\u0022popup-content info eu-cookie-compliance-content\u0022\u003E\n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-text\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-message\u0022\u003E\n      \u003Ch2\u003EWe use cookies to better understand how our website is used, to make improvements, and to personalize ads. By continuing to browse our website, you agree to our use of cookies\u00a0\u003Ca href=\u0022\/cookies-and-additional-information-about-our-website\u0022 rel=\u0022nofollow\u0022\u003EGive me more information\u003C\/a\u003E\u003C\/h2\u003E\n\n          \u003C\/div\u003E\n\n    \n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-buttons\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-buttons\u0022\u003E\n      \u003Cbutton type=\u0022button\u0022 class=\u0022agree-button eu-cookie-compliance-default-button\u0022\u003EOk\u003C\/button\u003E\n          \u003C\/div\u003E\n  \u003C\/div\u003E\n\u003C\/div\u003E","use_mobile_message":false,"mobile_popup_html_info":"\u003Cdiv role=\u0022alertdialog\u0022 aria-labelledby=\u0022popup-text\u0022  class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-banner eu-cookie-compliance-banner-info eu-cookie-compliance-banner--default\u0022\u003E\n  \u003Cdiv class=\u0022popup-content info eu-cookie-compliance-content\u0022\u003E\n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-text\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-message\u0022\u003E\n      \n          \u003C\/div\u003E\n\n    \n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-buttons\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-buttons\u0022\u003E\n      \u003Cbutton type=\u0022button\u0022 class=\u0022agree-button eu-cookie-compliance-default-button\u0022\u003EOk\u003C\/button\u003E\n          \u003C\/div\u003E\n  \u003C\/div\u003E\n\u003C\/div\u003E","mobile_breakpoint":768,"popup_html_agreed":false,"popup_use_bare_css":false,"popup_height":"auto","popup_width":"100%","popup_delay":1000,"popup_link":"\/blog\/state-internet\/border-control-how-you-can-protect-your-data-privacy-when-crossing-us-border","popup_link_new_window":true,"popup_position":false,"fixed_top_position":true,"popup_language":"en","store_consent":false,"better_support_for_screen_readers":false,"cookie_name":"","reload_page":false,"domain":"","domain_all_sites":false,"popup_eu_only_js":false,"cookie_lifetime":100,"cookie_session":0,"set_cookie_session_zero_on_disagree":0,"disagree_do_not_show_popup":false,"method":"default","automatic_cookies_removal":true,"allowed_cookies":"","withdraw_markup":"\u003Cbutton type=\u0022button\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-withdraw-tab\u0022\u003EPrivacy settings\u003C\/button\u003E\n\u003Cdiv role=\u0022alertdialog\u0022 aria-labelledby=\u0022popup-text\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-withdraw-banner\u0022\u003E\n  \u003Cdiv class=\u0022popup-content info eu-cookie-compliance-content\u0022\u003E\n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-text\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-message\u0022\u003E\n      \u003Ch2\u003EWe use cookies on this site to enhance your user experience\u003C\/h2\u003E\n\u003Cp\u003EYou have given your consent for us to set cookies.\u003C\/p\u003E\n\n    \u003C\/div\u003E\n    \u003Cdiv id=\u0022popup-buttons\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-compliance-buttons\u0022\u003E\n      \u003Cbutton type=\u0022button\u0022 class=\u0022eu-cookie-withdraw-button\u0022\u003EWithdraw consent\u003C\/button\u003E\n    \u003C\/div\u003E\n  \u003C\/div\u003E\n\u003C\/div\u003E","withdraw_enabled":false,"reload_options":0,"reload_routes_list":"","withdraw_button_on_info_popup":false,"cookie_categories":[],"cookie_categories_details":[],"enable_save_preferences_button":true,"containing_element":"body","settings_tab_enabled":false},"user":{"uid":0,"permissionsHash":"66e50562a0118d253a4c3cbab08d67e0081833c656cdfc1125c96aea1c157900"}}</script>
<script src="/sites/default/files/js/js_Em2MyUbZU__86szIWpiuowNG0KvoI89pfyRQFeMcD9k.js" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script src="/webform/javascript/contact_a_domain_holder?qut3uc" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script src="/sites/default/files/js/js_LI0GlM03mm1Pf8A8oBVcEXJYmYwNtWCSYEJlz5kDB-A.js" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script src="/modules/contrib/eu_cookie_compliance/js/eu_cookie_compliance.js?v=1.9" defer type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script src="/sites/default/files/js/js_wZwBgZWeiLV-Eurni4qi9ZzZXkv8usRs6ehS7Skaf48.js" type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript"></script>
<script type="application/vnd.drupal-ajax" data-big-pipe-event="start"></script>
<script type="application/vnd.drupal-ajax" data-big-pipe-replacement-for-placeholder-with-id="callback=Drupal%5CCore%5CRender%5CElement%5CStatusMessages%3A%3ArenderMessages&args%5B0%5D&token=_HAdUpwWmet0TOTe2PSiJuMntExoshbm1kh2wQzzzAA">
    [{"command":"insert","method":"replaceWith","selector":"[data-big-pipe-placeholder-id=\u0022callback=Drupal%5CCore%5CRender%5CElement%5CStatusMessages%3A%3ArenderMessages\u0026args%5B0%5D\u0026token=_HAdUpwWmet0TOTe2PSiJuMntExoshbm1kh2wQzzzAA\u0022]","data":"","settings":null}]
    </script>
<script type="application/vnd.drupal-ajax" data-big-pipe-event="stop"></script>
<script type="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-text/javascript">window.NREUM||(NREUM={});NREUM.info={"beacon":"bam.nr-data.net","licenseKey":"77d6a1b1bc","applicationID":"459062040","transactionName":"bwYBZEQAVhYEVEYIWVZMIlNCCFcLSnNAFEZZDz9eWQVdOSZYXBVEVw8PVUQ9dgoBUmQIU08gDF5CE1cJCVJATAhOCgZH","queueTime":0,"applicationTime":305,"atts":"Q0ECEgwaRRg=","errorBeacon":"bam.nr-data.net","agent":""}</script><script src="https://ajax.cloudflare.com/cdn-cgi/scripts/7d0fa10a/cloudflare-static/rocket-loader.min.js" data-cf-settings="05f0ee2ec6c5f83ed9b16f3d-|49" defer=""></script><script defer src="https://static.cloudflareinsights.com/beacon.min.js" data-cf-beacon='{"rayId":"66165bb07f633ff1","token":"6bca04a68a14436fbe430fdc4ee96212","version":"2021.5.2","si":10}'></script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 18, 2021)

This is the part of the code that matters


```
<label for="edit-domain" class="form-item__label form-item__label--textfield">
<span class="form-item__label-text form-item__label-text--textfield">
Domain
</span>
</label>
<input data-drupal-selector="edit-domain" aria-describedby="edit-domain--description" type="text" id="edit-domain" name="domain" value="" size="60" maxlength="255" placeholder="example.ca" required="required" aria-required="true" class="form-item__input form-item__input--textfield form-text required" />
<div class="form-item__description">
<div id="edit-domain--description" class="webform-element-description">
```


So the field name is domain

Now how to figure out if drupal has a similar url structure that can be used


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 19, 2021)

Well its all a function of their coding behind the scenes.  They have to purposely process the GET or POST looking for those variables - they don't just automatically fill them in as default values in the forms unless they specifically code it to do that.  That often happens when there's a form with many fields, and if they detect that one submitted field is bad (missing/format problems/etc), then they actually _want_ to prefill all those fields in so that the user doesn't have to retype every field back in just to correct one bad field.  However, in this case the form is just one field, so they would have had no reason to program it that way.  So I'm pretty sure that no matter how much experimenting you try, it isn't going to work.

I think probably the only solution is to ask CIRA to add that very trivial functionality.  They already provide the form, this allows domain owners to link to the form, preventing any typos and adding convenience.  I don't think there's any good reason they would have to reject this idea.  It doesn't really change any functionality, it just improves it with a bit of added convenience.  The code is trivial, the programmer could do it in no more than a few minutes.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 19, 2021)

Not sure you have to program it in, on most forms you can use the field name and apply the ?fieldname=anything.ca


rlm look at this as an example...


*Code before
*

```
<tr valign="top">
        <td><label for="domain">Domain:</label></td>
        <td><input type="text" name="domain" value="" id="domain" size="30" /></td>
    </tr>
```



*Code after prefill
*

```
<tr valign="top">
        <td><label for="domain">Domain:</label></td>
        <td><input type="text" name="domain" value="red.ca" id="domain" size="30" /></td>
    </tr>
```



*You simply use the field name and voila*

bonfire.ca/contact-us/?domain=red.ca


Now I know you will say you purposely coded that in but that is standard html and you can do it with most any form site except it must be different in drupal, which is what they used for the cira website.

So maybe in drupal they use a different structure to prefill a field.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 19, 2021)

Forgot to mention to...



*Easy way to get to the Contact Form...*

form.dn.ca



*Same for whois...*

whois.dn.ca



*Same for TBR
*

tbr.dn.ca



Enjoy the shortcuts


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 19, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Not sure you have to program it in, on most forms you can use the field name and apply the ?fieldname=anything.ca
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Yes, it definitely has to be programmed in, that's a very basic security feature.  Variables passed in via GET or POST don't just magically became available, that would be a security nightmare.

And yes, I did program that in, as does everyone else.  Some systems like drupal or whatever may have code built in to make it easier to process those variables and put them back into a form, but it would never ever be automatic.  At best case scenario, the programmer would define _which_ variables are allowed to be passed in.  And even then, the code has to decide what to do with that information (like use it to pre-populate the form, or something else).

For example, try pre-populating any other fields in that contact-form:

http://www.bonfire.ca/contact-us/?domain=bonfire.ca&name=frank&email=frank@dn.ca&comments=blahblah


----------



## rlm__ (Jun 19, 2021)

If you're going to try and find a loophole, you should try posting it so that you advance to the next page.

Also note that there's another flaw to this whole idea.  The domain has to be private in whois for that form to work. CIRA will not forward messages to domains that are not private - they tell you to just lookup the whois and email the owner yourself.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jun 19, 2021)

I understand all that but it would be sweet, we set our domain on private and provide the link and it prefills.

i.e.

cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder/*?domain=mydomain.ca*


----------



## FM__ (Jun 21, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I understand all that but it would be sweet, we set our domain on private and provide the link and it prefills.



Have you suggested this to CIRA via their support?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 2, 2021)

So it looks like richard.schreier from cira has given me a solution to this...



			
				richard.schreier said:
			
		

> Couple of recent changes that you may or may not be aware of.
> 
> For whois, use:
> 
> ...




That post is located here:
dn.ca/topic/the-new-cira-site-redesign.861/#post-8734


----------



## Esdiel (Sep 2, 2021)

Sorry for going a little off-topic here... but I just noticed CIRA's domain (i.e. cira.ca) has 2050-02-05 as its expiry date! Not fair! lol


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 16, 2022)

mapledots.ca/inquiry?domain=red.ca

cira.ca/ca-domains/contact-a-domain-holder?domain=red.ca


I have this set up very similar for my contact form as the CIRA form.

I notice @rlm does too

bonfire.ca/contact-us/?domain=acquire.ca



*I just wish CIRA would also offer a simpler shortcut like this*


cira.ca/inquiry?domain=red.ca 

or 

cira.ca/contact?domain=red.ca



I remembered this topic when @MacMan brought up the subject of just forwarding their domain over to the cira contact form instead of an aftermarket marketplace.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 16, 2022)

This also works: 
Bonfire Development, Inc. - Contact


----------

